# Holy Crap! Look at this!



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Ohio Muskie

The state shocked this one up. They haven't published where. But I've got my ideas.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

That's Leesville.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

beautiful fish.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

monte39 said:


> That's Leesville.


I've trolled quite a bit past those pines & always picked up a fish or 2, but never one like that. nice to know we're looking in the right place !


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Definitely leesville


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

monte39 said:


> That's Leesville.


don't those ODNR guys know enough to block out the background? .................


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

Why would they thats what they do.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Biologists are just showing everyone what kind of fish they are dealing with. There are huge fish in all of the major lakes and the stocking programs work and catch and release let's these fish grow to trophy size. I would say this fish has seen every type of bait known to man in it's life. Just wonder how many times this fish has been caught over the years? I'd say none lately or the web would be crawling with stories. I hope it makes it for a few more years. :B


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

That Muskie is 47 1/2 in. long, very healthy looking fish....I know the gentleman holding it....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

willy heft said:


> Why would they thats what they do.


It was a joke.....................


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got to wonder how old that gritter is.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

monte39 said:


> That's Leesville.


Wow! What a fish! That's sure where it looked like to me. 

A couple years ago at Mosquito, I talked to an ODNR guy when they had their nets strung fro walleye to get eggs and milt. He told me that in one day they released 4 Northern Pike that would be new state records. They're in there!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Definitely Leesville out in front of dam and campground at Clows.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice fish - how fun it would be trying to get that monster in.


----------

